# en que influye la cantidad de transistores



## NESTOR (Jul 12, 2007)

hola, quisiera sabe como influye la cantidad de transistores que lleve  un amplificador


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 13, 2007)

si usas transistores discretos para amplificar una señal cada transistor distoricionara la señal de entrada que reciba, es decir no solo la amplificará sino tambien la "deformara" añadiendole armonicos que se podrian eliminar con filtros.


----------



## NESTOR (Jul 13, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta.
pero... que son transistores discretos?
podrian explicarme mas?


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2007)

NESTOR dijo:
			
		

> hola, quisiera sabe como influye la cantidad de transistores que lleve  un amplificador



Por lo general cuanto más transistores hay en un amplificador éste tiene mejor calidad de sonido, !Hay esepciones¡, también ofrece estabilidad en la parte de los transistores de potencia, ya que esta se distribuye.

Saludos


----------



## NESTOR (Jul 14, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta, pero voy a plantear mejor la pregunta:
un amplificador que funciona con dos transistores transistores 2sc3280 como la que esta en en el post que hice algun tiempo que sehun me dijeron era de 300w 
entonces quisiera saber que pasaria si pongo dos transistores màs 
si es posible que efecto causaria y como conectarlos?


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2007)

por lo general siempre es bueno agregarle un transistor más de cada lado del amplificador para distribuir mejor la potencia, estoy hablando en la parte de los transistores de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## downcount (Jul 17, 2007)

a ver...te refieres a poner dos transistores mas de potencia??
pues al conectar mas transistores de potencia en "paralelo" en la etapa de salida de un amplificador...lo que se consigue es un incremento en capaciadad de entrega en corriente (por ejemplo para impedancias bajas) y segun he leido. aproximadamente se disminuye la distorsion harmonica total (THD) a la mitad al duplicar el numero de trts a la salida. La explicacion esta en q  un transistor tiene una ganancia beta que depende de la corriente de colector. Esta relacion no es lineal...la beta disminuye con el augmento de la corriente de colector. Si hacemos trabajar los transistores a una corriente de colector menor ( al añadir mas trts para la misma intensidad de colector circulara menos corriente por cada trt) trabajaremos en una zona mas lineal del transistor.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 17, 2007)

NO es tan simple como tener un amplificador de dos transistores y para aumentar la potencia le pongo dos mas. tambien  habria que aumentar la corriente de salida y esto lo logro aumentando la tension del amplificador lo cual implica un cambio drastico en los componentes de circuito.

Una cosa lleva a la otra recuerda que la carga del amplificador no varia (2, 4, 8 ohms) y si quieres mas potencia tendras que aumentar la tension  con lo cual aumenta la corriente y al aumentar la corriete los transistores de salida deben ser mas grandes (mas transistores)


Saluudos


----------



## NESTOR (Ago 8, 2007)

el circuito utiliza como drivers dos tip 41 y un tip 42, el circuito impreso dice que funciona con 
+-45v   el transformador que tengo es de +-32v creo que es de 10 ò 15 amperios, tiene dos condensadores de 71v/10.000 microfaradios, 
ademas utiliza dos transistores 2sc3280 (los cambie por el 5200), con base a esto quiero saber, en que me afectaria colocar dos transistores màs.
gracias por su respuesta.

¿con estos datos puedo determinar la potencia de mi amplificador?


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

Saludos: tengo entendido que los transistores drenan corriente como locos si estan en grandes cantidades... asi que necesita andar con un buen paquete de pilas de aqui para allá jejejje
Todos los componentes discretos son los que no se encuentran sino ellos solitos, cada uno  en su encapsulado... por ejem el 2n3904( NPN) es discreto porque en el tarrito negro de 3 patas que le venden en la tienda de electronica solo hay un transistor.  ya los componentes integrados son lo que tienen ya varios discretos en un mismo encapsulado.

Suerte


----------



## joga (Ago 9, 2007)

NESTOR dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta, pero voy a plantear mejor la pregunta:
> un amplificador que funciona con dos transistores transistores 2sc3280 como la que esta en en el post que hice algun tiempo que sehun me dijeron era de 300w
> entonces quisiera saber que pasaria si pongo dos transistores màs
> si es posible que efecto causaria y como conectarlos?



aqui tienes dos cuestiones por tratar; si lo que quieres es aumentar dos transistores solo como medida de precaucion para que la etapa resista un poco mas, esto es totalmente factible y no solo factible, tambien aconsejable. la segunda es que al hacer esto podrias exijirle un poco mas de corriente al amplificador y  aqui si se aplica a bajar la impedancia por ejemplo de 8 a 4 ohms pero tambien la fuente te debe de suministrar ese plus que le estas pidiendo, yo he visto diagramas de varios fabricantes y presisamente lo que varia de acuerdo a la potencia del modelo son estos factores "Impedancia de salida" "tension de alimentacion" "numero de transistores de salida", date una vuelta por el foro de diagramas de amplificador acabo de publicar uno que acepta este tipo de cambios para que te de una mejor idea.

por ultimo ese amplificador que tienes dificilmente te entregara 300w por lo que comentas de la tension con que se alimenta y la cantidad de transistores de salida, por experiencia si te recomendaria que le coloques 2 mas, eso si con su respectiva resistencia, tal cual estan los otros.


----------

